# Looking for wholesale 100% cotton white pillowcases



## nedc (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi, I did a search and didn't find anything of value. I'm looking for 100% cotton WHITE pillowcases for use with my DTG printer. I can find very expensive egyptian cotton pillowcases and cotton/poly blends (usually 55/45) all day long but no generic 300 or so threadcount !00% cotton at wholesale prices. Anybody have a source? I did some test prints of the poly/cottn blends but they didn't retain the color as well as 100% cotton-no surprise there.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I used to get mine at Sams Club. But the last time I was there they didnt have them. So I dont know if they are carrying them anymore. They were over by the "hotel" towels, sheets etc. Anyway, check to see at your sams club, they might still have them.

I havent found any other suppliers for nice pillow cases. It will be interesting to see if others have found any.


----------



## nedc (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks, but I'm looking for large quantities and a low price, hopefully around $24.00 per dozen or so.


----------



## ourbod (Feb 3, 2009)

try thomasnet or mccraes blue book for distributor or manufacturer. most likely coming from overseas. neither of those sites are search easy, they will through a lot of info at you
Let me know if you find them


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

nedc said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking for large quantities and a low price, hopefully around $24.00 per dozen or so.


$7.00 for 6 pillow cases at sams club

good luck finding what you are looking for


----------



## nedc (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that is a good price. Unfortnately, there's no Sam's Club within 120 miles of me. Thanks for the info.



Robin said:


> $7.00 for 6 pillow cases at sams club
> 
> good luck finding what you are looking for


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

I received a referral to this company for pillowcases at very reasonable prices from a friend last year, but I never followed up on it. 

"United Pillow Mfg.
305-636-9747
They will make whatever size you want, no minimums, made in USA, they advertise the standard at $2.40.. he sells them for $2.
I get a standard case with a 3” hem."


----------

